# My ratties



## CBE Rodents (Jan 4, 2009)

Rio - dumbo Blue agouti buck









Barnaby - dumbo Fawn buck









Felix - Blue Variegated Buck









Wilbur, dumbo Silvered black blazed variberk buck 









Domino, Silvered Black Banded buck - old picture of him.









Newton, Silvered Black buck









Pook, black hooded doe









Darleen, dumbo black variberk









Ethel, black hooded doe









Trill, Silvered black berk doe.









Cherry, siamese doe. 









Lark, Silvered black blazed variberk doe. 









Dolly, dumbo siamese variberk doe









Trixie, siamese variberk doe


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Gorgeous rats.


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Cuties! ;D


----------



## DAZZIE (Sep 20, 2008)

beautiful, I want a siamese!!


----------



## chell1894 (Jan 4, 2009)

awww that pic of lark is so darn cute!
they are all adorable.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh! They are soo cute! And soo many lol


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

there just so darn cute when they are still babies!


----------



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw, they are all adorable!!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

ipopcorn said:


> there just so darn cute when they are still babies!


... or sleep, chew your wall paper, eat, groom you, throw over their litter box,etc.
I cannot think of anything they could do that is not cute except for fight but mine have never done that so peace in the FN.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

ha ha yes fighting is not cute!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow! Lots of Rats! Hehe!

Beautiful! I really like Lark!


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

They're all so gorgeous! I especially Wilbur and Cherry. <3


----------

